# New Forum - Most Valued Vendors



## jeff (Jan 14, 2008)

Over in this topic we were discussing various ways to improve the classifieds. It seems like one thing that would help the mess there a little bit is a place where some of our long-standing, active, highly supportive members who also happen to sell things on a regular basis can post their ads. 

So, after consulting with a number of people, I've created the *Most Valued Vendors Forum*. 

I've written a post describing the forum, and compiled the initial list of MVVs.

Please don't feel slighted if your name is not on the list. I know there are a number of you who are regular sellers here who are either relatively new or don't have an extensive posting history. I had to draw lines somewhere in order to keep the MVV status meaningful. Stick with us and you'll get in!

So, let's give this a try for a while and see how it goes. I'll gladly accept comments and suggestions in this topic or by email.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like it!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 14, 2008)

If you have suggestions for someone to be added, please e-mail Jeff rather than post here.  That way if someone recommends someone and they are not accepted, there will not be any hard feelings, etc, etc.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the concept. You'd be able to find the stuff you wanted from members a lot quicker. Will they still be able to post pics of numbered lots and buyers respond by post with the number wanted to avoid emailing only to find an item was already spoken for in another email?


----------



## jeff (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> I like the concept. You'd be able to find the stuff you wanted from members a lot quicker. Will they still be able to post pics of numbered lots and buyers respond by post with the number wanted to avoid emailing only to find an item was already spoken for in another email?


You know, I'm going to leave that up to the sellers. If someone has 5 ads running and they are all getting bumped by those kind of posts, then the other sellers are going to get pushed off the page. That's not fair to the other sellers and I'd expect that would not be done. So if someone wants to operate that way, they'd be smart to run one ad at a time.


----------



## Monty (Jan 14, 2008)

Great idea Jeff. I'm honored to be included as one of the original MVV. To start things off, I just made the first post.


----------



## rlharding (Jan 14, 2008)

Jeff it's great.  with your brain working I guess you are getting better.

Ruth


----------



## DocStram (Jan 14, 2008)

You did an excellent job with it!


----------



## jeff (Jan 14, 2008)

One more thing... Because I have been existing in a Nyquil-induced haze for the last few days, I missed a few names that should have been on the original list. I've been informed of that, and you'll see some additions which have occured over the last couple hours. Probably more over the next few days, then it should stabilize. I don't envision adding more than a few a year to that list.

Thanks for all the kind words here and by email. I hope it adds some value to the classifieds.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow....I going to run to the store for some Nyquil!

LOL....I was going to fix my post but it works....LOL


----------



## Kalai (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Jeff, that is a great idea you got there, it gives me something to shoot for.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## Nolan (Jan 15, 2008)

Great idea Jeff ! Now I also need to come out of the nyquil haze and get a post on there.


----------



## Dario (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeff,

I am honored to be included on the list.



> _Originally posted by Kalai_
> 
> Hi Jeff, that is a great idea you got there, *it gives me something to shoot for*.  Aloha.
> 
> ...



Chris,

I like your attitude.  With your product, I believe it won't take long.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess there is a little something wrong with lists like this. Some people may feel a little hurt that they didn't make it. It also seems to make it an easier listing than for the business guys. I guess in a few days the MVV list will look a little more cluttered and will take on the look of the business classifieds. But for now the MVV guys appear to have an edge.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> 
> I guess there is a little something wrong with lists like this. Some people may feel a little hurt that they didn't make it...the MVV guys appear to have an edge.


I'm not on the list, but I'm not hurt.  Just being allowed to post here helps the search engines find my website - which is free advertising for me.  Having a photo album here enables me to show some of my work, which is free advertising for me.  Being allowed to post in the classifieds section is free _targeted_ advertising for me.  How could I possibly complain?

Being able to post on the IAP lets me test product ideas before investing in them.  Being able to ask questions gives me access to expert help.  Finally, just seeing other people's pens gives me inspiration and desire to improve my own.  I'm thrilled with how much the IAP gives me already.

And, I really don't think a "Most Valued Vendors Forum" changes business much.  Jeff has simply identified a group of people with a proven track record of contributing to the IAP (not just financially, but with regular participation) and providing high quality products and service to the membership.  I think giving these vendors a somewhat more "sticky" advertising location simply makes it easier for the members to find people they already know about.  I recognized all the names even though I've only purchased from a few.  Now, if I want to buy something from them, they're easier for me to find.

Maybe, if I continue to participate and sell here, and if my products and service are good enough, I'll make the list someday.

Sincerely,
Eric


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 15, 2008)

I am honored to be included as a MVV, but even more proud to having been an active member since the early days.  I am expecting a shipment of nibs any day now and will put an ad up as soon as I know I have the products in hand.  BTW, the folks on this list (excluding me) are all highly valued by me across many lines.  Their contributions are obvious and appreciated.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 15, 2008)

As Dario and Lou have said I too am honored to be on the list


----------



## richstick1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Instead of worrying about people "feeling bad" about not getting onto the MVV list - I would HOPE it would give them the incentive to post more, contribute more, etc. to earn their way onto the list.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, well .. I feel bad about not being on the MVV list.  Like, what's up with that?  Huh?   

ohhhhh I have to sell things ...  nevermind.


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> 
> I guess there is a little something wrong with lists like this. Some people may feel a little hurt that they didn't make it. It also seems to make it an easier listing than for the business guys. I guess in a few days the MVV list will look a little more cluttered and will take on the look of the business classifieds. But for now the MVV guys appear to have an edge.


As I responded to you in email, Rich, missing you was an honest mistake on my part. Didn't you see my post above? I'll add you even though you don't seem too enthusiastic about lists like this... 

EDIT: Looking into this I don't see you ever advertising in the business classifieds. *A bit of clarification: The MVV forum is for members who would normally advertise in the business classifieds.*


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2008)

Folks, I would really prefer to discuss who should or should not be in the MVV forum by email rather than in the forums. 

So, if you normally sell in the business classifieds, AND you roughly meet the criteria spelled out in the MVV forum guidelines, AND you do not see yourself on the MVV list, THEN send me an email and we'll discuss it. It's likely that I've simply forgotten you.

The Individual Classifieds forum is still available for those who have the occasional item to sell. If you are a vendor, or repeatedly sell the same items, and you have not yet made the MVV list, then you can continue to enjoy the right to sell on our website free of charge by using the business classifieds.


----------



## low_48 (Jan 15, 2008)

It appears that I have made an a** of myself here. I misunderstood about the new listing and I apologize to Jeff (email sent Jeff) and all other forumites. I haven't been selling (or working much in the shop at all)  do to health problems, maybe it's more than thyroid problems, maybe it's affecting my brain as well. Here I thought I was getting better.

Sorry all. [:I][:I]


----------



## Nolan (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> 
> I haven't been selling (or working much in the shop at all)  do to health problems



Rich if there is anything I can do to help please let me know. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike and I are both extremely honored to have been included on the MVV list and have sent an email to Jeff stating such.  We also want to thank all of the IAP members who have become our friends over the past several months; we value the friendships we have made here more than most "normal" folks could imagine, but at a level we know you all understand.  Furthermore, we want to thank you guys for giving us a chance when we offered up items for sale as "newbies" to IAP.  We will continue to strive to provide the best customer service possible and the best products we can get our hands on when the opportunities present themselves.  
Overall, thanks for letting us join this great group and "put down roots here!"

Mike & Linda


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 15, 2008)

Great idea Jeff. Do you think it might be a good idea to put what the vendor speciallizes in selling next to their name? A new person to the forum would have no idea. Just my two cents


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> 
> Great idea Jeff. Do you think it might be a good idea to put what the vendor speciallizes in selling next to their name? A new person to the forum would have no idea. Just my two cents


Good idea! When I have more time, I'll poll the MVVs and see what each wants next to their name.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2008)

I know what Nolan wants:  "WOOD, GLORIOUS WOOD!"


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2008)

Then I guess I'll ask for "The Resinator" (wait, will I have to pay "Wishman" every time someone reads this?? [:0][:0]- That'd be a "Wish-come-true-man!")

Thanks for including me Jeff, I will attempt to live up to your expectations and deserve the trust of ALL members who honor me with the opportunity to provide products (and some freebees[][])

Ed


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Then I guess I'll ask for "The Resinator" (wait, will I have to pay "Wishman" every time someone reads this?? [:0][:0]- That'd be a "Wish-come-true-man!")
> 
> ...



Ed,
I thought A.R.T.man would be the natural choice given the side business that you are in. Not trying to be[)] for a change.

-Peter-


----------



## skiprat (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Jeff, thank you for feeling that I met the criteria for inclusion on this list.
However, technically I'm not a vendor. I only sell to a handfull of members, those in the UK. I am also only a re-seller of only PRPrincess' products. When I buy a bunch of stuff from Dawn, sometimes I offer some of it to them. 
The reason I use her stuff is because of the great service and equally great products, as well as the keen prices
Any contributions I have made, financial or otherwise are only due to the fact that I enjoy being here talking shop and sometimes talking crap with the rest of the membership.
While I appreciate that you may have included Dawn by having Ed on the list, I believe that you could improve this list by having her name instead of mine. That is my request. 
I have no idea what Dawn's post count is or whether or not she may have contributed financially to IAP. I do know that although she may operate 'behind the scenes' she is far more deserving of this spot on the list than me. 

Many thanks
Steven. AKA Skiprat AKA Skippy[}] AKA Skip[}] AKA Ski Prat[}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter, I think you should add Fine to Ed's A.R.T.man.  If that is too long, just use the initial F.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Cav!

Glad to see you developing a sense of humor ---   Finally!!!!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2008)

[:0]  BIG score for Cav.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2008)

As we say in January in Wisconsin, "one hot day does not a summer make"!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2008)

And, Dawn suggests, It should be "Original, lovingly detailed fine advanced resin techniques."

Figure it out!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 16, 2008)

Good one Cav. Doesn't that phrase start with OLD (F.A.R.T.), it does in my family when they talk about me.[)]

Mike


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> Peter, I think you should add Fine to Ed's A.R.T.man.  If that is too long, just use the initial F.



ROTFLMAO!!! I don't care who ya are, that right there's funny!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 16, 2008)

I think Howard Stern already copyrighted that one, William.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I will attempt to live up to your expectations and deserve the trust of ALL members who honor me with the opportunity to provide products (and some freebees[][])
> 
> Ed



How 'bout you start with my ONE FREE PEN PER CUSTOMER!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2008)

He might be rethinking whether he wants the trust of "ALL" members now.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2008)

Naw,

Mudder's never BOUGHT a pen, can't be a customer!!!

He just likes to ramble.  It's OK.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> I think Howard Stern already copyrighted that one, William.



I think I'm safe, Lou.  As best I can tell, Howard is not a member here.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 16, 2008)

If not a FREE PEN then at LEAST A FREE BLANK. How about that ED? It works for all os I am sure.[][}]

Mike


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike-  when you BUY from Ed, you usually do get free stuff!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 16, 2008)

I have purchased from Ed before but I thought that he was going to donate one free blank to all?[}][]


Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> 
> I have purchased from Ed before but I thought that he was going to donate one free blank to all?[}][]
> 
> ...



You know if ya'll keep harassing poor ole' Ed this way he might just send you framed copies of his "mug shot." 







 [:X] Mrs.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2008)

Mrs,

I was a long-standing member of the Jaycees.  We were cheap.  I excelled in my achievements and obtained many "Certificates, suitable for framing".

I'm afraid, with the cost of color ink for printers, I will be happy to provide to those who request it, one black and white "mug shot", SUITABLE for FRAMING!!!

Oh, YOU'RE WELCOME, EVERYONE!!!![][][][][]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 17, 2008)

Notice nothing was said about the shipping cost


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, Don't worry Gary, I'll prepay shipping - you just have to paypal me the funds, with paypal fees included, shouldn't exceed 5, maybe 10 bucks.

A real steal!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2008)

Mrs,
I still like your smilies!![][]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> I'm afraid, with the cost of color ink for printers, I will be happy to provide to those who request it, one black and white "mug shot", SUITABLE for FRAMING!!!
> ...



So, is that a black and white on genuine glossy photo paper or is it printed on cheapo copier paper.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2008)

That would be on genuine recycled 20 pound copy paper.[|)][|)][|)]

BUT, it has a 90 brightness[8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 17, 2008)

This could become are real Collectors item----just think of the resale value 20 years from now.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 17, 2008)

Collectors item? 

Gary, why accept a copy when you could have the original?  I'll gladly accept bids and donate all of the proceeds to Jeff. [}][}][}]

Winner will have to pay the freight....appox. weight [?] 
(a whole BUNCH!) [:0][:0][:0]

Oh, and NO returns!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 17, 2008)

Any Warranty??????????????


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2008)

All manufacturing defects included at no charge!!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Ed---Margie wants to know if you do windows---we could use a full time maid


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2008)

Dawn showed me a lot about glass.

If the window is dirty, break it.

I can install the replacement for you!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 17, 2008)

Gary,

I can give you an implied warranty of verbosity. Will that do?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 17, 2008)

Dawn--- I am afraid you would be getting a request for a RMA very fast.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Mrs,
> I still like your smilies!![][]



Thanks Ed!  I have a couple I can't post on here - it's a family forum you know.  I have a feeling you would get a "bounce" out of them too but you can't see em.... 






Maybe if your Princess sends me her secret smiley things I'll send you guys a couple of my not for family posting smiley things [}]

Hope all is well for everyone.
[:X] Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> 
> Dawn--- I am afraid you would be getting a request for a RMA very fast.



She clearly stated NO RETURNS.  You are stuck my friend. 






[}][:X] Mrs.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 17, 2008)

We aint going to sign anything.


----------

